# Mei and her 2,000 posts!



## Laia

De camaca a camaca:
 
Meiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii jove!   Felicitats pel: pler, _catxu_, la tira, munt, _mogollón_, molts, fum, fotimer, pila i pilot de posts que has fet.
 
 
Petons,
Laia


----------



## Elisa68

Bravissima!


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡¡ENHORABUENA MEI!!!   

Alundra.


----------



## You little ripper!

Congratulations Mei.


----------



## la reine victoria

*H*earty *C*ongratulations

*t*o

*Y*ou

*Mei!*

* * * * * * * *

​La Reine V​​​​​​​


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias por los 2.000.


----------



## VenusEnvy

¡Amiga!  ¡Chiquilla! ¡Guapita! ¡Lindaaaa! ¿2,000 ya? Cómo me alegro por ti, chica! ¡Felicidades, de mi corazón!

*Has sido una super amiga, y mi Maestra.  Siempre estás gentil y simpatica con la gente, y siempre nos haces pensar. je je Todavía estoy envidiosa de ti por tu conocimiento de tantas idiomas: Español, Catalá y Inglés, y cuántas más?!*


Sígue así, amiga.   Un regalo para ti, una nueva foto.


----------



## Mei

Alaaaaaaaaaa! Gracias a todos!

Laia, ca maca quets! Gràcies pendó!  

Elisa68, Charles Costante, La Reine Victoria: je je, Gracias por enseñarme!

Fernando (a mi no me das miedo  ): Gracias!

Alundra: Gracias por estar siempre ahí ayudándome!

Nicole: YOU DID IT AGAIN, JOAN!!!  You're the teacher here and a good one! 

Gracias a todos, estoy aprendiendo mucho cada día!!!

Mei


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Mei, eres un apoyo invaluable en *
*este camino de aprendizaje, con *
*buena cara en cada post.*
*Medio mEditante y medIo mariposa*
*Sigue así, que nos ayudas mucho. *
*Merci/Gracias/Grazie/Thank you*
*Tigger*​


----------



## Roi Marphille

felicitats Marieta de l'ull viu!!!
vatúa, que envelada que vas! et veig petita, petita, petita a davant meu...


----------



## Mei

Tigger: He he, mi tigre favorito! Gracias por tu apoyo y sentido del humor!!

Tiet Roi: I ca! No serà tant! De més verdes en maduren, n'hi ha per llogar-hi cadires! (M'encanta utilitzar les frases fetes) Si no fos per la teva curiositat per la nostra llengua no hagués aprés molts dels mots que s'han comentat! Gràcies!

Mei


----------



## Outsider

Moltes felicitats, Mei.
​


----------



## nichec

Wow! I remember when I first joined the group, you just reached your first 1000 posts (that's like two month ago?), and then while in these two months, I've only managed to get 200 posts, you are already in your second 1000!!!! I guess when I finally get my 1000, you'll already be in your one million or something 

Thank you and congratulations!


----------



## Papalote

¡Muchísimas felicidades, Mei!

Gracias por todos tus posts tan interesantes. Ya hasta casi logro entender catalán   cuando los leo. 

P


----------



## elroy

*Felicidades, y muchas gracias por tu energía.  *​


----------



## fenixpollo

*  Happy Postiversary, Mei! *​


----------



## Cath.S.

*TOUTES MES FÉLICITATIONS,*​
*MEI *​


----------



## Eugin

*Mis más sinceras felicitaciones para mi amiga catalana preferida!!!! *

*Eres una ayuda muy importante entre nosotros, así que espero recibir muchos posts más de tu parteeee!!!  *


*MUCHAS GRACIAS POR TUS GANAS DE AYUDAR!!*

*Un beso y abrazo, *​


----------



## Mei

Hey!

Outsider: Moltes gràcies jove!  

nichec: Really? wow, thanks!  

Papalote, Elroy: Gracias!!  

fenixpollo: thank you for all your help!  

Eugin: Muchas gracias, loquita!  (me encanta tu gato!!!  )

Gracias a todos por ayudarme, este sitio es genial! 

Besos!

Mei


----------



## geve

*Congratulations Mei ! Joyeux postiversaire !*


----------



## DDT

*Congratulations!!!*
  ​
DDT


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Mei!​
*
¡Gracias y Felicidades!​*

*Un abrazo,
Cuchu*


----------



## Mei

¡Olé!

Geve: Merci beaucoup mon amie!! (Forgive my "we-can-call-it-french", I must start to study it!)

DDT: You're always there to help us, grazie mille caro amico!

Cuchuflete: ¡Muchas gracias!

 The Lucky-Mei


----------



## JazzByChas

Senorita Mei:

Many thanks for your generous spirit, and vibrant outlook on life.  They make this forum a more happy place to share ideas...

And by the way, where is the party, and where is my invitation?  

Saludos y abrazos


----------



## cirrus

Mas vale tarde que nunca: Moltes feliticats!


----------



## Mei

JazzByChas said:
			
		

> Senorita Mei:
> 
> Many thanks for your generous spirit, and vibrant outlook on life.  They make this forum a more happy place to share ideas...
> 
> And by the way, where is the party, and where is my invitation?
> 
> Saludos y abrazos



JazzByChas: OMG!!! Chas, you didn't recieve the invitation? I sent it a month ago! Oh, please come in and have fun, you're on time to get the party started we were waiting for you, hernandes!!!  [Thank you for all Chas, you're a good listener and a good adviser. (Is this correct? I mean "adviser"?)]

cirrus: Nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena ¡y esta lo es! You're on time too!! Thank you for coming! 

Mei


----------



## ILT

*Oops!  Seems like I'm late again 

Anyway, congratulations on your postiversary!  I'm looking forward to 2000 more posts *


----------



## ampurdan

Realment, arribo força tard, però és que feia dies que no em connectava...

MOLTES FELICITATS!!!!!!


----------



## Mei

ILT and Ampurdan: Thank you!!  It's not late, come in... there must be something to drink around here... oh yes! here you have "dos peces de hielo en un whisky _on the ron"_!! 

Mei


----------



## belén

Ups...perdona'm... no tenc excuses... però tenc alcohol!!!! 

Moltes felicitats Meieta!!

B


----------



## Mei

belen said:
			
		

> Ups...perdona'm... no tenc excuses... però tenc alcohol!!!!
> 
> Moltes felicitats Meieta!!
> 
> B


Mira que bé, passa, passa... deixa-ho per la cuina, encara estem tots per aquí! 

Gràcies! 


_Mira que bien, pasa, pasa... déjalo por la cocina, todavía estamos todos por aquí! 

Gracias!_

Mei


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations!


----------



## Mei

Thanks Lancelot... this was my very first dose of chivalry today! 

Mei


----------



## lauranazario

Llego un poquitín tarde a la celebración... pero es que estuve buscando un recordatorio apropiado para la ocasión. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Mei

Oh, gracias Laura, pasa y toma algo, ¡que esta fiesta no para!  (Os imagináis que las fiestas duraran tanto... y después...  ¿quién recoge?

Mei


----------



## ¿Qué?

Thank you for you 2,000 posts here at WR. Keep it up!


----------



## diegodbs

mei ai Mei? jajajaj
Me pasé 109 de tus 2000. No se volverá a repetir. No sé si echarle la culpa a mis costillas. Put the blame on Mame, Mei.
Felicidades.


----------



## Vanda

Meizinha, de novo?! 
Não consigo lhe acompanhar(keep you pace).  
Obrigada por sua ajuda!​


----------



## Mei

¿Qué?: Thank you! 

diegodbs: Tranquil, pernil!  Todavía estamos de fiesta pero ten cuidado... no te rias mucho  que  en tu caso no sería bueno que te partieras la caja  

Vanda: ¡¡Gracias!! 

¡¡¡Pasad chicos que esta fiesta no termina!!! 

Mei


----------

